
E.W.Dijkstra Archive: Home page - ColinWright
http://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/
======
jacques_chester
A rich mine of karma both here and on Reddit.

Read the scanned originals where possible; Dijkstra's lovely handwriting
(there's even a font based on it!) adds a nice professorial twist.

